# Bass fishing



## aktorsyl (11/5/18)

Any avid bass fishermen/women out there?

Man, this last season was terrible in the Cape. All the usual bass fishing spots were either completely dry (as in literally no water), or pressured. The spawn was extremely late too... I actually did not catch a single bass this season, and had to resort to trout for a bit. Beautiful rainbow trout, sure - but no bass, and dammit I hate getting skunked for an entire season  (incidentally, the trout once bit a bloody large bass crankbait, which in itself was kinda bizarre. But mostly they were ravenous for normal silver spinners. For an added challenge I used my baitcasting setups instead of spinning setups, and it was good fun)

As for the pressured bass, they were fussy. Even used my trusty squirreltail soft plastics on jigheads which almost always works in pressured lakes, but nada.

Actually, also tagging @Rob Fisher because he cheats 

Any of you in the Cape area though? If so, which bass fishing spots are your go-to ones? Winelands especially, the city dams are morsig lately.

Usually they'd go into pre-spawn soon, but with the rainfall being all stupid the last year I have a sneaky suspicion they'll be active till late June.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## craigb (11/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Any avid bass fishermen/women out there?
> 
> Man, this last season was terrible in the Cape. All the usual bass fishing spots were either completely dry (as in literally no water), or pressured. The spawn was extremely late too... I actually did not catch a single bass this season, and had to resort to trout for a bit. Beautiful rainbow trout, sure - but no bass, and dammit I hate getting skunked for an entire season  (incidentally, the trout once bit a bloody large bass crankbait, which in itself was kinda bizarre. But mostly they were ravenous for normal silver spinners. For an added challenge I used my baitcasting setups instead of spinning setups, and it was good fun)
> 
> ...


With all due respect, but how much of that is in actual English?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (11/5/18)

craigb said:


> With all due respect, but how much of that is in actual English?



Lol its fish speak... I grew up fishing for bass. Have never had any luck since I was 7 when I caught my first two bass ...

This season hasnt been good either, friends either snagging small ones or big ones jumping the line.

The only person that has been lucky is my gardener - he's caught a few big ones.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## aktorsyl (11/5/18)

craigb said:


> With all due respect, but how much of that is in actual English?


Lol, you get used to it.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## aktorsyl (11/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Lol its fish speak... I grew up fishing for bass. Have never had any luck since I was 7 when I caught my first two bass ...
> 
> This season hasnt been good either, friends either snagging small ones or big ones jumping the line.
> 
> The only person that has been lucky is my gardener - he's caught a few big ones.


Lol indeed, I hate the difference between fishing for bass and catching bass 
I even bought a new minnow... incredible little lure, natural-looking, heavy, perfect motion. Expensive as hell, too. Rigged it up, cast in and.... watched as it bid the rest of the (now broken) line farewell and fly away over the water, reveling in its new-found freedom. You're free now, little buddy. You and the money spent on you

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (11/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Lol indeed, I hate the difference between fishing for bass and catching bass
> I even bought a new minnow... incredible little lure, natural-looking, heavy, perfect motion. Expensive as hell, too. Rigged it up, cast in and.... watched as it bid the rest of the (now broken) line farewell and fly away over the water, reveling in its new-found freedom. You're free now, little buddy. You and the money spent on you



Oh my, that sucks.

Apparently clean chicken intestines work - bass go mad for it


----------



## aktorsyl (11/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Oh my, that sucks.
> 
> Apparently clean chicken intestines work - bass go mad for it


That sounds like work. Do I need to take them out of the chickens first?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## craigb (11/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> That sounds like work. Do I need to take them out of the chickens first?


unless you 'gator hunting, I would presume so.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RynoP (11/5/18)

Love fishing. When I caught alot of bass in Potch dam and boskop when I was a student there. I havent found a good bass fishing spot since i got to Pretoria.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> That sounds like work. Do I need to take them out of the chickens first?


Or you could also ask your butcher for it if you're not up to cleaning it.

When I caught my bass, it was just rolled up compressed balls of fresh bread.

I knew an afrikaans dude that used vanilla in maize balls - he caught plenty fish.


----------



## Raindance (11/5/18)

Many years ago, when I still rode a bicycle, we caught some nice big mouth bass in the Vygeboom and Sonstraal dams. No idea what the fishing is like there nowadays.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AniDey (4/10/18)

Well, this won’t help, but there are lots of bass in the Mokolo river, Vaalwater area, Limpopo. 
And I’m a bit late posting this, but anyway.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (4/10/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Any avid bass fishermen/women out there?
> 
> Man, this last season was terrible in the Cape. All the usual bass fishing spots were either completely dry (as in literally no water), or pressured. The spawn was extremely late too... I actually did not catch a single bass this season, and had to resort to trout for a bit. Beautiful rainbow trout, sure - but no bass, and dammit I hate getting skunked for an entire season  (incidentally, the trout once bit a bloody large bass crankbait, which in itself was kinda bizarre. But mostly they were ravenous for normal silver spinners. For an added challenge I used my baitcasting setups instead of spinning setups, and it was good fun)
> 
> ...


im sorry to hear. we normally go to foxenburg.
http://www.foxenburg.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/10/18)

Inter Prov Champs!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/10/18)

World Championship in Spain!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/10/18)

Silver for the Protea Team in Spain!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/10/18)

SA National Anthem

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Bulldog (5/10/18)

Great photos @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (3/3/20)

Here fishy, fishy, fishy.

Nobody took a few snaps of their catch yet???


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/20)

Resistance said:


> Here fishy, fishy, fishy.
> 
> Nobody took a few snaps of their catch yet???



Hopefully I'll have some snaps later... off to Albert Falls just now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/3/20)

Tight Lines uncle Rob!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/20)

Tough and hot day on Albert Falls but at least some decent fish! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (4/3/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Tough and hot day on Albert Falls but at least some decent fish! Bazinga!
> View attachment 191538
> View attachment 191539
> View attachment 191540
> ...



Good thing you replied because I went to look for snaps to post here for some inspiration...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (4/3/20)

I can only open one pic Mr @Rob Fisher .I think it's pic #2. The others seem to be damaged


----------



## Raindance (4/3/20)

My new big boss is from that landlogged area called Gauteng but somehow he managed to be part of a salt water fishing league. The other day i tuned him “hier in die kaap kan jy nie pap gooi en snoek vang nie” Think my chances for a good performance rating are zero this year. 

Life sucks and not in a good way...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (4/3/20)

Resistance said:


> I can only open one pic Mr @Rob Fisher .I think it's pic #2. The others seem to be damaged


Better now.thanks.


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (15/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jos (16/3/20)

@Rob Fisher where is the camp chair

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/20)

Jos said:


> @Rob Fisher where is the camp chair



@Jos those are the old days when I wasn't fit... now I walk 6km's three times a week!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/20)

New Suzuki DF200ASTL 4 stroke being installed on the Triton!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/20)

The Triton has a brand new motor! The Suzuki DF200ASTL is the first of it's kind in KZN!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (19/3/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 192434
> View attachment 192435



How's the new motor running?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/20)

Only got it back this afternoon. Will let you know when I get on the water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (20/4/20)

what the TV has to offer. 145 DStv. The stuff dreams are made of.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (15/5/20)

TV fishing these days isn't all that bad.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (15/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 147223


@Willyza .
Found it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/7/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/20)

Boat ready for tomorrow! Baby Choo is not happy that Dad is leaving her for the day!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/20)

Tough day at Goedetrouw dam in Eshowe but 4 good fish! This is a special fishery and can produce giants! No giants today but we will be back! Haven't fished this dam for 3-4 years... was good to be back in nature!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Stew (9/8/20)

My little rig. @Rob Fisher, Recognise anyone? 
Haven't fished in many years. My two boys in the Hoodies and my wife standing right. We all fished Classics and NORGALAS.
Hull is a St. Lucia. I bought the hull as a shell, not even a floor in it and built it up to what you see in about six months. Do a google search on Okefenokee for fun if you want. Love the name I gave it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos (9/8/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Boat ready for tomorrow! Baby Choo is not happy that Dad is leaving her for the day!
> View attachment 201898
> View attachment 201899


Have you ever tried taking baby choo with?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/8/20)

Stew said:


> My little rig. @Rob Fisher, Recognise anyone?
> Haven't fished in many years. My two boys in the Hoodies and my wife standing right. We all fished Classics and NORGALAS.
> Hull is a St. Lucia. I bought the hull as a shell, not even a floor in it and built it up to what you see in about six months. Do a google search on Okefenokee for fun if you want. Love the name I gave it.
> 
> ...



Fishing rocks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/8/20)

Christos said:


> Have you ever tried taking baby choo with?



Baby Choo doesn't even do cars... people would be bleeding even before we arrived at the dam!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos (9/8/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Baby Choo doesn't even do cars... people would be bleeding even before we arrived at the dam!


Hmmm, can I give you some names of people to take fishing with baby choo?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stew (9/8/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Fishing rocks!


LOL. Do you know Dicky Egan possibly?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/8/20)

Stew said:


> LOL. Do you know Dicky Egan possibly?



Don't recognise him but the pic is a bit hard to see...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/8/20)

Some photo's from today's outing! The pics of the fish will be on the YouTube Video when it's released next week!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos (19/8/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Some photo's from today's outing! The pics of the fish will be on the YouTube Video when it's released next week!
> View attachment 204726
> View attachment 204727
> View attachment 204728
> ...


I don’t know if it’s vaping or the fresh air but it looks like you took 20 years off your actual age!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/8/20)

Christos said:


> I don’t know if it’s vaping or the fresh air but it looks like you took 20 years off your actual age!



It's all of that plus a haircut and beard trim... and then the hair all back from doing 90km/h in an open-top boat!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (20/8/20)

That looks splendid @Rob Fisher !
Lovely weather blue skies
What a great time it must have been
I need to get out...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos (20/8/20)

Silver said:


> That looks splendid @Rob Fisher !
> Lovely weather blue skies
> What a great time it must have been
> I need to get out...


I can’t wait to take junior fishing And then to gold reef city. He keeps asking to go to gold reef city when we drive past and I’m hoping he has grown enough so we can both go on the adult rides

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/8/20)

Beautiful day out on Albert Falls Dam... the water is still cold and the fish are very shy... my partner managed two today... I got one bite all day and missed it. So a doughnut for me today! It's been a while since I had a doughnut but it's good to keep you from getting too complacent!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Silver (21/8/20)

What’s a doughnut Rob?
Is that a booby prize for only catching one fish?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (21/8/20)

Lovely pics by the way
Dense vapour in that one pic!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/8/20)

Silver said:


> What’s a doughnut Rob?
> Is that a booby prize for only catching one fish?



A doughnut is a BLANK for the day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stew (21/8/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> A doughnut is a BLANK for the day!


It's a smoke ring with nothing in it, just before you get a silver. LOL.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/8/20)

We just refer to it as a "kolletjie" as in: you caught "F#-Koll"....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/8/20)

Last time out at Albert Falls was too early in the season. tomorrow I think it's going to be a different story! Plus I'm going armed with my Big Bite Squirrel Tails! Game on! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos (25/8/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Last time out at Albert Falls was too early in the season. tomorrow I think it's going to be a different story! Plus I'm going armed with my Big Bite Squirrel Tails! Game on! Bazinga!
> View attachment 205564
> View attachment 205565


I need to arrange an outing with junior!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## 87hunter (26/8/20)

Reading this thread makes me miss fishing. 
Back when I was 20 I went for a quick fish before a guy who I went to school withs funeral. 
Fishing was great and I lost track of time.
Ended up missing the funeral.
I ended up switching to fly fishing and have recently just inherited a hardy smuggler which i'll take back with me when I go back to the UK.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/9/20)

Dani 21700 is the ideal mod for a day on the water. It lasts for the day and more than three refills on the Dvarw DL! Bazinga! Got 16 fish today but no trophy fish but still a good day on the water!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/9/20)

My doughnut day on the dam!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/9/20)

It was a tough day on the water with mist that delayed the start and then bluebird skies for most of the day and then big wind at the end... but some good fish were caught! The Dani Mini and Dvarw Combo's did service today!

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/9/20)

Bass Hand... you know you have caught a couple of good bass!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (6/9/20)

Looks awesome @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/9/20)

Best day fishing this year! Biggest fish 3.17kg's and second-biggest 2.51kg's and caught 21 fish in total and only 3 were less than a KG. Major Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Cornelius (9/9/20)

That is an epic day fishing uncle!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (9/9/20)

Superb mr @Rob Fisher... Cant wait to take my sons bass fishing! We went to the vaal river this passed weekend and did some Carp fishing, it's just not the same.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (10/9/20)

Wow, thats amazing @Rob Fisher !

You caught more fish than you have Dwarves (I think) 

The fish are plentiful - thats so cool !!!

Maybe its the boat

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (10/9/20)

That’s awesome @Rob Fisher 
So cool to see you in fishing action!

what a pearler of a morning, see the wind was strong later in the day
Lol, I love it how you kiss the fish before throwing him back in the water, haha

and my word, there are Zebras at the launch spot!

wow, what a cool video
Was produced well!

always nice to see you saying “nice to see you” hehe

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/9/20)

Bass Mail Baby!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/9/20)

After the awesome day on Wednesday we came back and this time with the cameraman... but we got 11 fish and the biggest was only 1.5kg's... so a bit disappointing but fun still the same!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/10/20)

Bass Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/20)

The first shipment from the new Tackle Shop owned by @KieranD! Awesome shop, well-stocked and great online shopping! Tackle Cabin! https://tacklecabin.co.za/

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/10/20)

Don't hit a rock and damage your fancy 3D Transducer! The invoice for the replacement came... Twelve GRAND!  Thank Heavens the insurance will cover this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/11/20)

Fishing Mail Baby! Sparkling new Curado 70XG! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/11/20)

Tackle Mail Baby! Ordered at 8am this morning and was just delivered! Bazinga! The latest Googan Squad and Z Man goodies!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/11/20)

Fishing Mail Baby! New Shimano Curado 70XG!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Fishing Mail Baby! New Shimano Curado 70XG!
> View attachment 214911
> View attachment 214912
> View attachment 214913


Beaut!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Jos (26/11/20)

@Rob Fisher how does the 70 compare in size to the 100? Do you think its worth the extra $$$$?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/11/20)

Jos said:


> @Rob Fisher how does the 70 compare in size to the 100? Do you think its worth the extra $$$$?



@Jos I never use 100's and tend to prefer the smaller frames like the Curado 50 and Alderbaran. And it compares with my normal reels... will spool it up a bit later and give it a few test casts so I'm ready for the comp this weekend!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Raindance (26/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>


So does pole-dancing.... 

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/20)

White Dani Mini and 21700 ready to duty on board tomorrow for the FLW Competition at Albert Falls Dam!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/11/20)

A great day out on the water! 3rd Place with an 8,6kg Bag! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/20)

Went to Inanda today... three reasonable fish and lots of dinkies but no pigs! But always good to be on the water! It's good for the soul!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/20)

Fishing Mail Baby! Thanks @KieranD from Tackle Cabin! Some new Jackall baits to test drive this week! Boom!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/1/21)

A pleasant day out on the water again today... only two reasonable fish today as opposed to Tuesday when we got 12 decent fish... and lots of dinkies in between! But always good to be on the water!



Dani 21700 with Dvarw went with!



A pic a mate took that saw us heading to the dam!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/1/21)

Inanda Dam started to spill over the wall at 4am this morning!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/2/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> A pleasant day out on the water again today... only two reasonable fish today as opposed to Tuesday when we got 12 decent fish... and lots of dinkies in between! But always good to be on the water!
> View attachment 219341
> 
> 
> ...


Me and the kids are going fishing this weekend. Their first fishing expedition. 
Just hope weather plays nicely

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/2/21)

Bass Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/2/21)

Fishing Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/2/21)

Not bash fishing. But did use a bass rod. 
Little guy put up one hell of a fight. Just under 4kg

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Stew (6/2/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Not bash fishing. But did use a bass rod.
> Little guy put up one hell of a fight. Just under 4kg
> 
> View attachment 221616


Nice.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/21)

Man was it hot and humid on the water yesterday! Got an early start and was on the water by 6am but the sun was beating down with zero cloud cover... fishing was good but pitching was the only way to catch them... half-ounce bullet weight texas rig with 20lb fluorocarbon pitched into holes in the stinking Hyacinth. Probably the hardest way to fish for bass but the most rewarding! Thankfully we go some cloud cover later but we had to get off the water at 2 pm because it was simply too hot... 14 fish for the day with 5 over a kg but no trophy fish worthy of a photo!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/21)

Fishing Mail Baby! Zerba Sox all matchy matchy! Bazinga! Thank you Nico!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/21)

Time to spool up with some Tatsu 20lb fluorocarbon! Tatsu may be hellish expensive but nothing beats the strength! I just can't bond with braid for pitching so 50lb braid is off the reel and some Tatsu going on!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/21)

We managed to save two decent sized baitfish. Baitfish 2 - Gill net Zero!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/21)

Beautiful day on the water today! Cloud cover so not too hot and almost zero wind!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/21)

Fishing Mail! Yeh! The Jackall Cover Craw is awesome for punching! The thick body handles the heavy hook and keeps it away from snagging but is soft enough to open on the bite!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/21)

New weightless Pesca rod and new Shimano Curado ready for some Tatsu 10lb!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/2/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/21)

Did a bit of ultra-lite tackle fishing in the sea! Was after Karenteen and Blacktail just like I did when I was growing up on Tongaat beach! The first fish was a Karenteen (which was the only one caught this week) and then a couple of Blacktail (and they were the majority of the catch all week) and got a few Sergent Majors and a couple of Stone Bream. Only took the iPhone with on day one and not again due to the stinky bait situation!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/3/21)

Was a tough day on 
Msinsi Albert Falls Dam 
Falls yesterday for the FLW Compo. We must have caught eight million of these dinkies! We managed to work our way through all the dinkies to get a reasonable bag for the day of 3.5kg's for a sixth place!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/21)

Fishing Mail Baby! Jerkbait holder, new Shimano DC reel and Jerkbait rod! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/21)

Best day on the water in a long time! Caught over 60 fish between the two of us and the weather was awesome... no wind and good cloud cover! A perfect days fishing!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/4/21)

Fishing Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/4/21)

Always wanted a Shimano Metanium DC and my finger slipped while stock up on Zoom Baits!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/4/21)

Ploughing through the Hyacinth at Albert Falls to get down the river!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stew (12/4/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ploughing through the Hyacinth at Albert Falls to get down the river!
> View attachment 227349


Sad. It's everywhere. Our Dams up here are in a state as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/4/21)

I am ready for the FLW Competition this weekend!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/21)

Awesome day on Inanda dam! FLW Competition! We got an awesome bag of 10.815kg!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver (25/4/21)

Congrats @Rob Fisher !
Those fish look very big

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/21)

Silver said:


> Congrats @Rob Fisher !
> Those fish look very big



They are Hi Ho @Silver! It's a huge bag for a competition! I was in my element! Best days fishing in years!'

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (25/4/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> They are Hi Ho @Silver! It's a huge bag for a competition! I was in my element! Best days fishing in years!'



Ok cool, glad you enjoyed it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/21)

Give a man a fish and he will eat for the day! Get 
Robbie Olivier
to teach you and you will spend a fortune at the 
Bass Warehouse Hillcrest
, https://www.facebook.com/TackleCabinSa and 
World of Fishing and Bass.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/4/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Give a man a fish and he will eat for the day! Get
> Robbie Olivier
> to teach you and you will spend a fortune at the
> Bass Warehouse Hillcrest
> ...



Robbie's place is just up the road from me if you need me to "recover" anything for you Uncle Rob... hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/5/21)

Was cold and wet on the dam yesterday and we were the only boat on the water and the fishing was outstanding again! No pics of catches at this stage because the next FLW comp is at the dame and spots are secret for now! Bazinga! Who spotted the ECIGSSA sticker on the front of the boat?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/5/21)

Boat mail baby! Two new Deep Cycle batteries (EV27A-A) to drive the sneaker motor! Dry-Cells from Discovery!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/21)

After stepping on my plastic Bass ruler and breaking it I found a nice aluminium one from Palomar Concepts! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/5/21)

Googan Darts have arrived! Looking forward to testing them! Bass Warehouse for the win!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/5/21)

Stocking up for FLW this weekend! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/5/21)

Fully ready for FLW! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/5/21)

Good practice day on Inanda! We left all our good spots alone for Saturday's compo... but we still found another spot or two we can use as backup!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/6/21)

Fishing mail baby! High-Speed Metanium XG 8:1 ratio!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/6/21)

Tough fishing conditions with a full moon the night before, dropping water levels and the fish in transition to the deep due to the cold weather! However thanks to my partner for nailing a decent one for the bag we managed 5th place which was good enough to get us back to the top of the log! One more comp before the national final! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/6/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Tough fishing conditions with a full moon the night before, dropping water levels and the fish in transition to the deep due to the cold weather! However thanks to my partner for nailing a decent one for the bag we managed 5th place which was good enough to get us back to the top of the log! One more comp before the national final! Bazinga!
> View attachment 233208
> View attachment 233209
> View attachment 233210
> View attachment 233211



Rob and Robbie "strikes" again! Nice one! Good luck with the next one Uncle Rob! Seems overall win will be in the "bag" soon too!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/6/21)

Fishing Mail Baby! Preparations for the next compo at Albert Falls!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/7/21)

Fishing Mail Baby! All from Tackle Cabin! Aka Vape Cartel! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/21)

Fishing Mail Baby!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/7/21)

Bass Mail Baby! Scorpion DC!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## THE REAPER (9/7/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bass Mail Baby! Scorpion DC!
> View attachment 234363
> 
> View attachment 234364
> View attachment 234365


She is B E A U T I F U L

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/8/21)

2021 KZN FLW Champions! My partner and I finished on top of the FLW KZN log! Bazinga! Now we fish the Super Final against the top 50 in the country next week for 3 days! The winner and second-placed finishers head to the USA to compete in the World FLW champs!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/8/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> 2021 KZN FLW Champions! My partner and I finished on top of the FLW KZN log! Bazinga! Now we fish the Super Final against the top 50 in the country next week for 3 days! The winner and second-placed finishers head to the USA to compete in the World FLW champs!
> 
> View attachment 236101
> View attachment 236102



Well done Uncle Rob and Robbie!!!! Wishing you the best for the next couple of comps coming up!

Stywe Lyne!!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/8/21)

Well done @Rob Fisher !!!
Champ

what does FLW stand for ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/8/21)

Silver said:


> Well done @Rob Fisher !!!
> Champ
> 
> what does FLW stand for ?



Fishing League Worldwide.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (8/8/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Fishing League Worldwide.


Jirre, speel nie met kabouters nie nê!

Greoete

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/8/21)

FLW Super Finals done and dusted! After a disastrous first day, we came back strong on day 2 with a win for day 2, and then day three got a respectable bag to end up 7th overall! Very happy with that! I want to thank my partner Robbie Olivier who taught me so much over the season and remained positive and enthusiastic throughout the season! Robbie is a fishing machine! Thanks also to FLW South Africa and Bryan Leppan who ran a really awesome competition season! We all had a very good time! And the highlight for me personally was winning the Provincial KZN series!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/8/21)

Full results!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Stew (9/8/21)

Hi @Rob Fisher, well done. What is this? Small mouth yellow fish or Paper mouth? (Keinbek-geelvis or Papierbek?)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/8/21)

Stew said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher, well done. What is this? Small mouth yellow fish or Paper mouth? (Keinbek-geelvis or Papierbek?)
> View attachment 236497



yes smallmouth yellow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/8/21)

Final restock for Spring and Summer! Tungsten Mojo weights and a couple of Tungsten Shakey Head jigs!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/8/21)

Best day on the water in a long time! The fishing was on fire! The Bass were in beautiful condition and we lost count of the number we caught! Dani 21700 with Dvarw DL went with!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/9/21)

Fishing Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stew (1/9/21)

Is that a Pumpkinseed @Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/9/21)

Stew said:


> Is that a Pumpkinseed @Rob Fisher.
> View attachment 238248



More like bumblebee @Stew!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew (1/9/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> More like bumblebee @Stew!


Thanks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/9/21)

Good start to the KZN MLF season for Robbie and I with a 3rd place bag of 8,55kg's!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/21)

Note to self. Never try lip land a sharp tooth barbel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/21)

Fishing Mail Baby! Shimano Curado BFS XG!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## THE REAPER (6/10/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Note to self. Never try lip land a sharp tooth barbel.
> View attachment 240873
> View attachment 240874


He's got your number Uncle Rob and he dident even ask for it.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/10/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Note to self. Never try lip land a sharp tooth barbel.
> View attachment 240873
> View attachment 240874



Byt for Bait... both of you had a good catch there...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stew (6/10/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Note to self. Never try lip land a sharp tooth barbel.
> View attachment 240873
> View attachment 240874


Was that one shake or two?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/21)

Stew said:


> Was that one shake or two?



Just one! I didn't put my thumb back in its mouth again! ONce bitten twice shy!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (7/10/21)

That’s cool @Rob Fisher 
If you don’t grab it my the lip, where are you supposed to grab it?
Hope your finger gets better soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/21)

Silver said:


> That’s cool @Rob Fisher
> If you don’t grab it my the lip, where are you supposed to grab it?
> Hope your finger gets better soon!



You are supposed to use a lip grip device but as we don't target Barbel we don't catch them very often so normally you just use pliers to remove the hook and release them and don't bring them on the boat because of the slime on their skin. It's only the second Barbel I have caught in 8 years.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (7/10/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> You are supposed to use a lip grip device but as we don't target Barbel we don't catch them very often so normally you just use pliers to remove the hook and release them and don't bring them on the boat because of the slime on their skin. It's only the second Barbel I have caught in 8 years.



Ok cool - now I understand
That slimy barbel!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Munro31 (7/10/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> You are supposed to use a lip grip device but as we don't target Barbel we don't catch them very often so normally you just use pliers to remove the hook and release them and don't bring them on the boat because of the slime on their skin. It's only the second Barbel I have caught in 8 years.


Grab it under the jaw, that way the bugger doesn't remove any finger prints!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/10/21)

Finally took the plunge and shelled out for the Fishtec maps for our local dams!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/10/21)

Tackle ready for this coming weekend FLW Compo!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Stew (25/10/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Finally took the plunge and shelled out for the Fishtec maps for our local dams!
> View attachment 242336
> View attachment 242337
> View attachment 242338


Looks amazing. I have the older South African Waterways which I love but it's only on an old GPS.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/10/21)

A wet day on the dam but always good to be on the water regardless! Reasonable result of 6th place with a 7,21kg bag! And always good fun with my partner Robbie! Still learning more on every outing! MLF KZN leg 2!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/11/21)

Summer is on its way and time to grab some 10" worms!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/11/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Summer is on its way and time to grab some 10" worms!
> View attachment 243130



Pure Passion 10" Worms nogal...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/12/21)

Pulse AIO in the boathouse. Getting ready for some post-Xmas Day fishing!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/12/21)

Fishing Mail Baby! New 13 Fishing Omen 6'7" rod to replace the Shimano Cumulus I broke when I fell on the boat and landed on my rod.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (30/12/21)

I think the internet has broken me.
I looked at this thread name and read "Bass fisting".
I think I should stay away from the internet for a while.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/2/22)

Fishing Mail from Japan! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/3/22)

Fishing Mail Baby!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/22)

I think I may have found a replacement for my beloved Shimano Cumulus, which broke when I fell on the boat! ARK Fishing Randall Tharp Series - One-Eyed Jack 6'9"!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/5/22)

Fishing Mail and preparation for MLF compo this weekend!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/5/22)

Fishing Mail Baby!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/22)

Time to test the new Googan Squad Gold Series rods! Paired it with a new Shimano Curado MG 150XG and 15lb Tatsu Fluorocarbon! Oh and grabbed a few packets of Yamamoto Senkos! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/9/22)

Great start to the new MLF (Major League Fishing) season! 2nd place!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Silver (25/9/22)

well done Skipper!

Rob, why is your partner’s shirt pumped out with logos but yours isn’t ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (25/9/22)

Silver said:


> well done Skipper!
> 
> Rob, why is your partner’s shirt pumped out with logos but yours isn’t ?


I think it’s because Rob uses the best

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/9/22)

Silver said:


> well done Skipper!
> 
> Rob, why is your partner’s shirt pumped out with logos but yours isn’t ?



He is sponsored and has to wear a shirt with their logos! I got sick and tired of sponsors and told them to stick their sponsorship a few years back! I used to be sponsored by a few companies and I put the main sponsor on the map and after a year they wanted to change the sponsorship and get me to pay cost prices. That was after I helped establish their business and both my boat and car were fully logo'rised! That same day I took all the stickers off my boat and car and told them to stick their sponsorship where the sun doesn't shine.

I am sponsored by a few companies but on my terms which I make very clear right at the outset! One of them is Suzuki and me having a Suzuki Outboard motor on my boat and reviewing it has led to a few of the fishermen changing to Suzuki.

My cupboard is full of "sponsored" fishing shirts!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/9/22)

Christos said:


> I think it’s because Rob uses the best



And @Christos is right to a large degree! I prefer to use what I consider to be the best in class and if I'm sponsored then I have to use their stuff both good and bad!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/9/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> He is sponsored and has to wear a shirt with their logos! I got sick and tired of sponsors and told them to stick their sponsorship a few years back! I used to be sponsored by a few companies and I put the main sponsor on the map and after a year they wanted to change the sponsorship and get me to pay cost prices. That was after I helped establish their business and both my boat and car were fully logo'rised! That same day I took all the stickers off my boat and car and told them to stick their sponsorship where the sun doesn't shine.
> 
> I am sponsored by a few companies but on my terms which I make very clear right at the outset! One of them is Suzuki and me having a Suzuki Outboard motor on my boat and reviewing it has led to a few of the fishermen changing to Suzuki.
> 
> My cupboard is full of "sponsored" fishing shirts!



good man
i like it Rob

being free is much better than owing anyone favours

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/10/22)

It looks like I have finally found a replacement for the Shimano Cumulus 6'9" I broke months ago! The Ark One Eyed Jack 6'9"! Happy Days!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stew (2/10/22)

Hi @Rob Fisher , check how he is winding in and stopping the reel all with one hand spinning the handle of the reel with one finger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/10/22)

@Stew my partner can fish like that. Me not so much!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/10/22)

I am ready for the summer season! ARK Tharp Series Rods. One-Eyed Jack's for jerk bait and light weightless and mojo. Hammer for Spinnerbaits and Chatterbaits! Money Maker's for frogging and heavy mojo and pitching!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (5/10/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> I am ready for the summer season! ARK Tharp Series Rods. One-Eyed Jack's for jerk bait and light weightless and mojo. Hammer for Spinnerbaits and Chatterbaits! Money Maker's for frogging and heavy mojo and pitching!
> View attachment 263871
> View attachment 263872
> View attachment 263873





King Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/10/22)

Another ARK Tharp Rod to join the team! The King Cobra for flipping, pitching and Swim Jig! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/10/22)

The all-new 2022 Aldebaran finesse reel just arrived! Can't wait to nail a big one on this bait caster reel with its new clicky sound... like catching a sailfish offshore! Same sound!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/10/22)

6" Senkos are hard to find, and I managed to get some for the SA Distributor and some from the USA!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/10/22)

Live Target Baits! SO realistic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stew (24/10/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Live Target Baits! SO realistic!
> View attachment 264919


If they were live they would be real.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

